# Yellow DSC triangle stays on (E39)



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

What does it mean when the yellow triangle comes on, and won't go off even after pressing the DSC button?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Bob,

How does the car drive or feel? Anything interesting happen before or after the light came on?

When my car had some alignment done post-bodywork after an accident, they messed up some sensor under the car which made the computer think I was in a 10g turn and thus it activated the brakes however it needed to to get the car under control. I ended up having it towed to the dealer to fix as I didn't want to drive it that way for very long.

I assume you've turned the car off and on several times...it could just go away in a day or two. Or, perhaps, you may need to take it into the dealer.

Chris


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Chris:

The car drives and feels fine. The indicator turned off as soon as I restarted the car, but my independent technician had noticed a CODE 103 on his diagnostic device several days before. I'm still under warranty, so it'll end up going to the dealer soon anyway.

-Robert



Ågent99 said:


> Bob,
> 
> How does the car drive or feel? Anything interesting happen before or after the light came on?
> 
> ...


----------



## bk540sport (Mar 8, 2004)

Robert A said:


> Chris:
> 
> The car drives and feels fine. The indicator turned off as soon as I restarted the car, but my independent technician had noticed a CODE 103 on his diagnostic device several days before. I'm still under warranty, so it'll end up going to the dealer soon anyway.
> 
> -Robert


Hello, i have a 98 540i with the same exact problem with the dsc, if you could please let me know what the dealer fixed or what that code was, that would be great, i have no warranty left so i have to pay out of pocket, thanks alot


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

I have a 03 540 that has had the DSC, Brake and ABS lights come on and then go off...

The dealer found a defective wheel sensor and replaced. I then had the same thing happened a second time and they found another defective sensor and replaced. I now have it again for the third time and will bring back to a dealer soon... the way I hear it these sensors are a common problem.


----------

